# Natural Progesterone Cream to help fertility return when nursing a toddler?



## WithHannahsHeart (Apr 22, 2003)

Sorry for the long title







.

My dd will be two on monday, and still nursing a fair amount, about five times a day, sometimes more or less. She has just been nightweaned (hopefully permanently) this week, and has done excellently with that limitation.

Anyway, we have been trying for now going on eight cycles. I have had my cycles back for over a year, and many positive fertility signs, including cervical changes, cervical fluid changes, ovulation pains, and positive OPKs. I am in my second cycle of temping, and struffling with doing it right, but hopefully i will get into the swing of that and it will help me, too. My periods have been very very regular and not overly heavy or painful. They were steady 30-32 days, and seem now to be going down to 28 days, which they were before I was on the pill. All this seems like good news to me, but nothing is happening. As far as we know, dh's sperm count is good (tested for a sperm bank several years ago), we don't do it every day when i am fertile, every other day; and he wears boxers.

Finally here i am at my point, and i do have one







, i just wanted to give some background info to make my scenario clear: I am thinking that the issue might be progesterone deficiency/ luteal phase issues, which are common to nursing women. Has anyone used natural progesterone cream and had the desired results of pg'cy, when nursing a toddler. I was told by the company that makes the cream to use it from cd 12 to the end of my cycle, for optimal fertility results. Any experiences and information would be most gratefully recieved!!


----------

